# MTV-Rekord: Lady GaGa gleich 13 VMA-Nominierungen!Das gab es noch nie!



## Mandalorianer (3 Aug. 2010)

*Das gab es noch nie!*


*Wow, Lady Gaga (24) könnte in die Geschichte der MTV Video Music Awards eingehen, denn die Sängerin ist sage und schreibe 13 Mal für einen Preis nominiert! Das gab es bei dieser Preisverleihung vorher noch nie!*

Unter anderem hat das Fashion-Victim eine Chance auf einen Award in der Kategorie „Video of the Year“ für ihre beiden Videos „Bad Romance“ und „Telephone“und „Beste Choreographie“ für „Bad Romance“. Auch Justin Biber (16) und Kesha (23) zählen zu den nominierten Stars und kämpfen beide um den Preis als „Best New Artist“. *Die Verleihung findet übrigens am 12. September in Los Angeles statt.*

Hier ist die gesamte Liste der Nominierten: 

BEST COLLABORATION
B.o.B featuring Hayley Williams
Title: Airplanes

Beyoncé featuring Lady Gaga
Title: Video Phone (Extended Remix)

3OH!3 featuring Kesha
Title: My First Kiss

Jay-Z & Alicia Keys
Title: Empire State of Mind

BEST FEMALE VIDEO
Lady Gaga
Title: Bad Romance

Ke$ha
Title: Tik Tok

Katy Perry featuring Snoop Dogg
Title: California Gurls

Beyoncé featuring Lady Gaga
Title: Video Phone (Extended Remix)

Taylor Swift
Title: Fifteen

BEST MALE VIDEO
Eminem
Title: Not Afraid

Usher featuring Will.I.Am
Title: OMG

B.o.B featuring Hayley Williams
Title: Airplanes

Drake
Title: Find Your Love

Jason Derulo
Title: In My Head

BEST HIP HOP VIDEO
B.o.B. featuring Hayley Williams
Title: Airplanes

Eminem
Title: Not Afraid

Drake, Kanye West, Lil Wayne & Eminem
Title: Forever

Jay-Z & Swizz Beats
Title: On To The Next One

Kid Cudi featuring MGMT & Ratatat
Title: Pursuit Of Happiness

BEST NEW ARTIST
Ke$ha
Title: Tik Tok

Jason Derulo
Title: In My Head

Justin Bieber featuring Ludacris
Title: Baby

Nicki Minaj featuring Sean Garrett
Title: Massive Attack

Broken Bells
Title: The Ghost Inside

BEST POP VIDEO
Lady Gaga
Title: Bad Romance

Katy Perry featuring Snoop Dog
Title: California Gurls

Ke$ha
Title: Tik Tok

Beyoncé featuring Lady Gaga
Title: Video Phone (Extended Remix)

B.o.B featuring Bruno Mars
Title: Nothing on You

BEST ROCK VIDEO
30 Seconds To Mars
Title: Kings and Queens

Muse
Title: Uprising

Paramore
Title: Ignorance

Florence + the Machine
Title: Dog Days Are Over

MGMT
Title: Flash Delirium

BEST DANCE MUSIC VIDEO
Lady Gaga
Title: Bad Romance

Enrique Iglesias featuring Pitbull
Title: I Like It

Cascada
Title: Evacuate The Dancefloor

David Guetta featuring Akon
Title: Sexy Chick

Usher featuring Will.I.Am
Title: OMG

VIDEO OF THE YEAR
Lady Gaga
Title: Bad Romance

Florence + The Machine
Title: Dog Days Are Over

30 Seconds To Mars
Title: Kings and Queens

Lady Gaga featuring Beyoncé
Title: Telephone

Eminem
Title: Not Afraid

B.o.B featuring Hayley Williams
Title: Airplanes

BEST ART DIRECTION
Lady Gaga
Title: Bad Romance

Florence + The Machine
Title: Dogs Days Are Over
Eminem
Title: Not Afraid

30 Seconds To Mars
Title: Kings and Queens

Beyoncé featuring Lady Gaga
Title: Video Phone (Extended Remix)

BEST CHOREOGRAPHY
Lady Gaga
Title: Bad Romance

Lady Gaga featuring Beyoncé
Title: Telephone

Beyoncé featuring Lady Gaga
Title: Video Phone (Extended Remix)

Usher featuring Will.I.Am
Title: OMG

Janelle Monáe featuring Big Boi
Title: Tightrope

BEST CINEMATOGRAPHY
Eminem
Title: Not Afraid

Jay-Z & Alicia Keys
Title: Empire State of Mind

Lady Gaga
Title: Bad Romance

Mumford and Sons
Title: Little Lion Man

Florence + The Machine
Title: Dog Days Are Over

BEST DIRECTION
Jay-Z & Alicia Keys
Title: Empire State of Mind
Director: Hype Williams

Lady Gaga
Title: Bad Romance
Director: Francis Lawrence

Eminem
Title: Not Afraid
Director: Rich Lee

P!nk
Title: Funhouse
Director: Dave Meyers

30 Seconds To Mars
Title: Kings and Queens
Director: Bartholomew Cubbins

BEST EDITING
Lady Gaga
Title: Bad Romance
Editor: Jarrett Fijal

Eminem
Title: Not Afraid
Editor: Ken Mowe

Rihanna
Title: Rude Boy
Editor: Clark Eddy

P!nk
Title: Funhouse
Editor: Chris Davis

Miike Snow
Title: Animal
Editor: Frank Macias

BEST SFX (SPECIAL EFFECTS)
Lady Gaga
Title: Bad Romance
Special Effects: Tim Jarvis

Eminem
Title: Not Afraid
Special Effects: Animaholics-VFX

Muse
Title: Uprising
Special Effects: Sam Stevens

Green Day
Title: 21st Century Breakdown
Special Effects: Laundry

Dan Black
Title: Symphonies
Special Effects: Corinne Bance & Axel D’Harcourt

BREAKTHROUGH VIDEO
Dan Black
Title: Symphonies

Gorillaz featuring Bobby Womack & Mos Def
Title: Stylo

Coldplay
Title: Strawberry Swing

The Black Keys
Title: Tighten Up

*Dann warten Wir gespannt 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## IcyCold (3 Aug. 2010)

*Was für eine Liste woooowwwwww!*


----------



## GodzillaXXX (3 Aug. 2010)

Die Frau ist echt immer für Überraschungen gut. Mal schaun wieviele sie abstauben kann wenn ich richtig liege sind maximal 10 möglich. 

Genau aus solchen Gründen fastziniert mich die Frau immer wieder aufs neue.


----------



## Q (4 Aug. 2010)

Kesha und PINK sind auch ein paar mal dabei :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

Klasse


----------

